# Cfe-blk



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

it's here , it's here 

encase you hadn't heard Hogdon released a new powder Jan 1, 2017 they call it CFE-BLK

ok so whats different abotu this powder , well it does supers to subs , while not the highest velocity offering they have for supers it gets close and the cool part is it does it at 10,000 psi less pressure.

by the way CFE stands for copper fouling eraser , now I don't believe that the powder works some magic burning up copper as it burns down the barrel , I think it is quiet the opposite I think they realized if they could get good velocity at lower pressures then less copper would deposit in the rifling.

think about how many rounds some one might shoot through a 30-30 without ever cleaning the copper from their barrel because it never exceed 37,000 psi it just didn't pick up the copper like 308 , 223 , 243 where they are running 58,000 psi 


I got a call from my dealer this morning , he had it in , I had asked him if he could get any on Dec 30th knowing the release date was Jan 1


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

for those of you who may not reload 300BLK it is supposed to give top velocities in a number of small case cartridges like 6.8spc and 22 hornet


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Cfe223 is used for the 308 and 22-250 and cartridges of that sort so the pressures are reached with the cfe223 which is their so called ingredient to reduce the copper fouling. Cfe223 is a pretty good powder, I used it in my 22-250 and have excellent results.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I don't think pressure has much to do with copper deposits.
I believe velocity matters more.

Lower pressures should increase barrel life though by not burning out the throat as rapidly.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

It really isn't either one considering their max load for 22-250 of cfe 223 is 39.3 grains on a 52 grain amax pushing it at 3932 with a pressure of 63100. Cfe223 has the highest pressures consistently and cfe blk has around the lowest the cfe part is just an ingredient has nothing to do with velocity or pressure. Go to the website.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

been loading some of the CFE-BLK with the 110gr vmax it is more about how much you can stuff under it and still get the bullet to seat.


function is fine with the first few I loaded now I have loaded up enough to get out and shoot for groups now i just need the time to get to the range with some daylight.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I got a chance to get out to the range , 

I had some made up with 110gr Speer hot core soft points and some made up with 110gr v-max hornady

the Hornady looks a little better on paper both have a some vertical stringing 

either are easily capable of taking deer or wood chuck at 100 yards all day long


----------



## reloader762

I picked up a lb. last week at the LGS to try out. I plan on using it in my 7.62 x 39 loads with 123 to 150 gr. jacketed bullets that I used to load with AA1680 that nobody around here carries. Generally I like Reloader #7 but it always nice to have options.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the data for BLK and 7.62x39 puts the velocities for the 125gr bullet 150-200 fps faster than the other choices from hodgdon


----------

